# Equine Osteopaths - Cumbria - Help!



## muddygreymare (23 April 2013)

I have had the vet out for my mare today and he recommended as well as his treatment we get an osteopath out to see her. He mentioned someone from Carlisle called Lucy but I can't remember her surname. Does anyone happen to have any recommendations of good Osteopaths round here? We are in Kendal, Cumbria


----------



## harrysmum (23 April 2013)

It's lucy crow in Carlisle- would also strongly recommend Nicky Hudson. She has been out to me and others I know and is excellent. If you google her I think her website comes up- if not, post back and I'll find her number if you are interested.


----------



## dollyanna (23 April 2013)

I'm an osteopath and know both Lucy and Nicky. Both are great, Nicky is McTimoney and based in Longtown but travels to me in Lockerbie so should come down to you. Will PM you numbers if you can't find them


----------



## muddygreymare (25 April 2013)

Thank you both, I shall have a google and look for them


----------



## horseluver4eva (27 April 2013)

Theres 3 i know of that are good not sure how far away they are. Mike reed, Nicky Hudson and Trish Ram


----------



## mynutmeg (27 April 2013)

Lucy Crowe is very good - she can be a little difficult to get sometimes but definately worth a try


----------



## Ashgrove (28 April 2013)

I highly recommend Nicky Hudson.


----------



## wally (14 May 2013)

Try Corinne Metcalfe too.  She is based at Gressingham, nr Lancaster but I know she travels all over the North West so Kendal is no problem.  She keeps my horse on the straight and narrow and is also very good. She is McTimoney too but does a lot of eventing etc herself. Her number is 07879 477598 or website www.mctimoney4horses.co.uk


----------

